# How to locate fiberglass speaker rings perfectly, get the angle exact!



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey guys, often times in fiberglass installs you will have multiple speaker rings that require being mounted at the exact same angle in order to maintain perfect symmetry. You do not want to spend hours on a piece that in the end has angles that are not the same. How can you insure that your speaker angles are perfect without measuring a million different angle and points? 

Here is my quick tip of the week to show you how:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_M84lnUr_Jg


----------



## Brute71 (Jun 6, 2012)

nifty little tip there! Ill have to keep that in mind when im doing some fiberglass work.


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

Cool demo. I am going to try my hand at some glass work.


----------



## Fetus (Apr 14, 2011)

Why can't you use two dogs? I mean, as long as they are the same size and breed...


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

WestCo said:


> Cool demo. I am going to try my hand at some glass work.


Thanks! Yes, you should, it def makes things more unique. 



Fetus said:


> Why can't you use two dogs? I mean, as long as they are the same size and breed...


Haha, they are a little unstable though 



Brute71 said:


> nifty little tip there! Ill have to keep that in mind when im doing some fiberglass work.


Thanks man.


----------



## powpow2pavement (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks again for helpful info that's easy for some of us not-so-smart to undertand  The video aspect helps to drive home what pictures and words sometimes cannot.


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

powpow2pavement said:


> Thanks again for helpful info that's easy for some of us not-so-smart to undertand  The video aspect helps to drive home what pictures and words sometimes cannot.


Video is amazing for getting showing ideas and lessons, I am glad you enjoyed it


----------



## HTX (Aug 7, 2007)

nice vid


----------



## Ashunte (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks, gonna do this, this weekend.


----------

